
Buffett Wisdom - Elfan
http://finance.yahoo.com/print/expert/article/futureinvest/27711
======
rfrey
The following post falls squarely into the camp of PG's "politically
incorrect" statements, and is likely to be widely reviled.

Warren Buffett and Berkshire Hathaway has made most of its money by gaming the
tax system through their insurance holdings. Their success is not due to Coca
Cola or Gillette, but from their purchase of Gecko and their subsequent
ability to exploit tax loopholes, often to the benefit of other held
companies. An analysis of BH's investment history shows that, but their
statements (despite WB's wonderful down-home messages) are miracles of
obtuseness and require close readings.

I'm well aware of WB's stature as everyman's billionaire, but anyone thinking
of joining the personality cult that his PR machine has created might consider
some independent investigation.

------
far33d
Warren Buffett once called Siegel's theories "demented".

